# holde astronot



## rupertbrooke

In the following cartoon, this the dialogue beween man & woman:-
-kadın dediğin mutfakta aşçı, sokakta hanımefendi, yatakta fahişe, holde astronot, balkonda nalbur, kopenhag'da kraker - tamam karikatür abartma sanatı ama bu ne ya yarram.
See:-http://www.oguztopoglu.com/2012/12/kadn-dedigin-mutfakta-asc... 
Why does the man talk about an astronaut in the hallway? Before the last three terms, the expectations make sense.
is he throwing out random phrases to underline that he is an idiot? 'A cracker in Copenhagen?! I don't understand any of the last three, unless that is the point.


----------



## Rallino

He's describing how a woman should be and says:_ 
A woman should be a cook when in the kitchen, a lady when on the street, a prostitute when in the bed_… 

and then keeps on with non-sensical phrases: _… an astronaut when in the hallway, an ironmonger when on the balcony, a cracker when in Copehnagen…
_Then the other person(?), the link you gave won't open for me so I can't tell for sure, stops him:_ "All right, we get it, caricature is an art of exaggeration but seriously what the piss…!?"_ referring to the absurdness of this entire logic of giving roles to women.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks very much, Rallino. I'm sorry you didn't find the link. Try again with this:-
http://www.oguztopoglu.com/2012/12/kadn-dedigin-mutfakta-asc-sokakta.html


----------



## rupertbrooke

By the way, what does dedeğin mean literally? 'The woman you are describing?'


----------



## Rallino

_Kadın dediğin_ is the reduced form of _Kadın dediğin kişi_.

Kadın dediğin kişi: _The person you call a woman / The people you call women
_Kadın dediğin: _What you call a woman

_Kadın dediğin, holde astronottur. - _What you call a woman should be an astronaut in the hallway_. In the sense that, if you can call that person a woman, then she should be capable of doing that.


----------



## rupertbrooke

A very helpful note! Thanks again, Rallino.


----------

